# Fazio lascia Sanremo. Edizione 2015 ai fratelli Fiorello?



## admin (27 Febbraio 2014)

Dopo il flop di ascolti dell'edizione 2014 appena conclusa, Fabio Fazio ha deciso di lasciare la conduzione del Festival di Sanremo e, sul suo account Twitter, propone la coppia che secondo il suo parere dovrebbe condurre la kermesse canora in vista della della prossima stagione, 2015.

Ecco il Tweet di Fazio:"L'idea giusta per Sanremo 2015: Fiorello + Fiorello. Un cognome solo per una grande coppia".

Il riferimento, ovviamente, è a Rosario Fiorello (comico) e Beppe Fiorello (attore di Fiction).


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Febbraio 2014)

Con Fiorello Sanremo farebbe il record di ascolti


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Con Fiorello Sanremo farebbe il record di ascolti


Non mi sorprenderei. Tanto alla Rai quello solo importa. Ma almeno sarebbe un festival godibile, nel lato comico.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprenderei. Tanto alla Rai quello solo importa. Ma almeno sarebbe un festival godibile, nel lato comico.



Sicuramente. Fiorello è per distacco il miglior one man show della televisione italiana. Un paio di anni fa con il suo spettacolo su RaiUno ha fatto tipo il 50% di share, figuriamoci cosa potrebbe fare a Sanremo.

Sinceramente penso che lo guarderei anche io il Festival con Fiorello (e quest'anno ho visto in tutto 4-5 minuti)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fiorello,noiosissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2014)

beh, quest'anno con fazio è stato soporifero, non c'era più l'effetto sorpresa del primo anno, era molto più lento e c'era meno verve. 

Fiorello da solo ti impenna gli ascolti, sa far tutto: cantare, presentare, il comico....sarei molto curiosa di vederlo all'opera. 
inoltre potrebbe attirare anche cantanti che solitamente stanno alla larga dal festival.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Febbraio 2014)

E' uno show inutile, vecchio, deleterio. Spero nella sua (utopica) rimozione, ma continuerò a boicottarlo nel frattempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. *Fiorello è per distacco il miglior one man show della televisione italiana*. Un paio di anni fa con il suo spettacolo su RaiUno ha fatto tipo il 50% di share, figuriamoci cosa potrebbe fare a Sanremo.
> 
> Sinceramente penso che lo guarderei anche io il Festival con Fiorello (e quest'anno ho visto in tutto 4-5 minuti)


.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh, quest'anno con fazio è stato soporifero, non c'era più l'effetto sorpresa del primo anno, era molto più lento e c'era meno verve.
> 
> Fiorello da solo ti impenna gli ascolti, sa far tutto: cantare, presentare, il comico....sarei molto curiosa di vederlo all'opera.
> inoltre potrebbe attirare anche cantanti che solitamente stanno alla larga dal festival.



Concordo.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2014)

Dovrebbero metterci Arbore.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2014)

Magari!
Anche se spero un giorno di vederci Bisio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Marzo 2014)

ma magari! Sono 10 anni che dovrebbe presentarlo fiorello sanremo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero metterci Arbore.



Così tutti a nanna dopo la minestrina delle 19.00


----------



## O Animal (3 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero metterci Arbore.



All'esibizione di Arbore sono morto quando si è letto il labiale di Fazio che ha detto alla Littizzetto: "Fa sempre la stessa cosa"... 

Il repertorio di Arbore è lo stesso del 1985 e per l'Italia che avanza va sicuramente bene...


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> All'esibizione di Arbore sono morto quando si è letto il labiale di Fazio che ha detto alla Littizzetto: "Fa sempre la stessa cosa"...
> 
> Il repertorio di Arbore è lo stesso del 1985 e per l'Italia che avanza va sicuramente bene...



Ma non è Arbore il problema, è la Rai il problema. 
Troppo vecchi, tutti vecchi, i programmi sembrano ancora in bianco e nero, fiction da pensionati, giochi\quiz televisivi noiosissimi, è una palla, ti fanno passare pure la voglia di guardare la Nazionale. 
Mediaset sarà anche trash ma gli da 6000 piste alla Rai.

Altra cosa, girano gli stessi personaggi dai tempi del dopo guerra, Arbore,Ranieri,Baudo,Limiti, ROTFL.....


----------



## O Animal (3 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non è Arbore il problema, è la Rai il problema.
> Troppo vecchi, tutti vecchi, i programmi sembrano ancora in bianco e nero, fiction da pensionati, giochi\quiz televisivi noiosissimi, è una palla, ti fanno passare pure la voglia di guardare la Nazionale.
> Mediaset sarà anche trash ma gli da 6000 piste alla Rai.
> 
> Altra cosa, girano gli stessi personaggi dai tempi del dopo guerra, Arbore,Ranieri,Baudo,Limiti, ROTFL.....









Il problema è l'inesorabile invecchiamento della popolazione... Più andremo avanti e peggio sarà... Onestamente per quanto mi riguarda la televisione generalista è morta da qualche decennio... Ho visto qualche spezzone di Sanremo ma per il resto non ho idea di che cosa trasmettano Rai, Mediaset e La7... 

Potrebbero anche spegnerle e l'Italia starebbe meglio... Tanto i vecchietti guardano qualsiasi cosa tu gli metta davanti... è certamente meglio un documentario del National Geographic alla D'Urso e a Giletti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiorello è il top e uno che si fa vedere poche volte in tv e quando va fa Record di ascolti, è un grandissimo, anche io ho visto tipo 4-5 minuti quest'anno di Festival, ma con lui lo vedrò quasi tutte le sere

anche il fratello è veramente bravo


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'inesorabile invecchiamento della popolazione... Più andremo avanti e peggio sarà... Onestamente per quanto mi riguarda la televisione generalista è morta da qualche decennio... Ho visto qualche spezzone di Sanremo ma per il resto non ho idea di che cosa trasmettano Rai, Mediaset e La7...
> 
> Potrebbero anche spegnerle e l'Italia starebbe meglio... Tanto i vecchietti guardano qualsiasi cosa tu gli metta davanti... è certamente meglio un documentario del National Geographic alla D'Urso e a Giletti...



Boh io guardo solo Dmax, le partite su premium e Dragonball dopo pranzo


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2014)

Arbore-Baudo sarebbe il top.


----------

